# Update on Bridgett not good, please pray for her



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

I just posted last week how well Bridgett was doing after fighting mammary cancer with mets to the lungs and possibly liver for over 10 months now. Yesterday out of no where she was having a real hard time breathing. The day before she was running and playing like a 2 year old. I really thought we would not make it through the night. Xrays this morning showed that her lungs are filled with fluid. You can't even see her tumors for the fluid. It was so horrible last night I prayed for God to take her if he wanted, to let her just fall asleep and leave me peacefully. The vet gave her an I.V. of 400 mg of lasix and prescribed her 80 mg. 3 times a day at home, hoping to reduce that in a couple of days. I am just broken hearted that this has happened, not that I didn't know eventually something would turn bad, but it was out of nowhere. She has had no cough, no hard time breathing, no signs that this was coming on at all. Please keep her in your prayers, she is doing a little better now that the lasix is kicking in, I just don't want her to suffer and I am not ready for her to leave me. I love her so much!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thinking of you and Bridgett !!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry...Good thoughts coming from CT.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Sending love and light to you guys and praying for your babygirl.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Good luck Bridgett!! We hope that you feel better asap!!


----------



## myboybailey (Oct 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Bridgett!!! My prayers are with you!
Wes


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bridgett......fight little girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts for you and Bridgett.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*

Praying for sweet Bridgett and you.
My dog Munchkin, a Samoyed, took Lasix for her heart for a long time-she also had kidney problems. It really seemed to help her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry. Sending prayers for Bridgette.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been following Bridgett's story for some time. I hope the meds will provide some relief and quickly. She's very fortunate to have you caring for her. You all will be in the forefront of our thoughts.

Candle lit for Bridgett
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers coming your way. I hope she gets some relief and has more quality time with you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Bridgett.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping Bridgett in my thoughts and hope that the meds will get rid of the extra fluid and give her relief for a while longer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Bridgett. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Prayers coming your way right now!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry to read about Bridgett having fluid and difficulty breathing. Praying that the Lasix will get rid of the fluid so that you two can have more time together.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she's perking up with the meds. Sending good thoughts to Bridgett.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Big time prayers for Bridgett. I hope she has a good night with a positive update in the morning.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Bridgett is having trouble. I hope Lasix helps. Thoughts and prayers for you and Bridgett!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry Bridgett is feeling so badly. Feel better soon sweet girl


----------



## carolynk9 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am keeping Bridgett in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just read Bridgett's story and am so inspired by her. I keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*

Praying for Bridgett and you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

A candle lit and prayers sent for dear girl Bridgett.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Well after so much lasix Bridgett is breathing much better now. She is still on 240 mg. of Lasix a day after the intitial 400 i.v. dose. The vet will evaluate her tomorrow and possibly lessen the dosage and add something I don't remember the name of right now. Her appetite is back and she is starting to perk up a bit. Just praying this was a fluke and it's not the beginning of the end. Thanks to all for all the kind words and prayers!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa what a relief! I am so glad that she is doing better!!
Goldens have a knack for keeping us on our toes and constantly surprising us.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bridgette is in my thoughts and I'm pulling for her so hard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope tomorrow vet's visit is good one. Sending positive vibes and prayers for sweet Bridgett. On the other thread you asked about turmeric, there was this one too posted recently, maybe it could help.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...en-retrievers/121037-tumeric-dogs-cancer.html


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Bridgett is feeling more comfortable. I know that seeing her struggle is very hard. Sending positive thoughts your way for continued improvement with each day.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Bridgett's vet visit yesterday went well. There is lots of air flow in her lungs and her heart sounds good. They reduced her lasix down to 160 mg per day and we will re-xray her the Saturday after Thanksgiving to take a look at those ugly tumors. She was filled so much with fluid on Monday they couldn't even see the tumors. Heres to hoping they aren't growing and really hoping just maybe they are smaller. Bridgett is back to her old self with tail wagging and toy in mouth. Keep her in your prayers!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad that sweet Bridgett is wagging her tail again and is happy to have a toy in her mouth. I hope it is going to be that way for many more months. Keeping her in my prayers!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping sweet Bridgett in our thoughts. Praying the tumors are smaller and you have more time that is free of pain!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What a good update - I hope Bridgett has lots more time to feel like herself.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, a great update. Keep going strong girl!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad they've been able to reduce the lasix. You all continue in my prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to see Bridgett had a good visit with the vet. Always love to hear when they are happy with their toys!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*



4Goldens' said:


> Bridgett's vet visit yesterday went well. There is lots of air flow in her lungs and her heart sounds good. They reduced her lasix down to 160 mg per day and we will re-xray her the Saturday after Thanksgiving to take a look at those ugly tumors. She was filled so much with fluid on Monday they couldn't even see the tumors. Heres to hoping they aren't growing and really hoping just maybe they are smaller. Bridgett is back to her old self with tail wagging and toy in mouth. Keep her in your prayers!


So very glad that Bridgett had a good vet visit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Bridgett, hope she has good days only.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wishing Happy Thanksgiving to sweet Bridgett and her family and praying for many more Thanksgivings together.


----------

